# Cafe Planner - Maximise Profits



## ValueThat (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi All

Can you tell me if you think this online tool I've developed for cafe owners is useful?

Its for those that are not great at using Excel and need to figure out their profits before talking to a bank, or just need to get control of their business finances.

Its easy to use. I just need to know if there's anything missing, and/or would it save you time.

Here is the link - http://www.valuethatbusiness.com/P/A/Planning-Your-Cafe-With-Financial-Model.aspx

Any feedback is useful

Best


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Had a quick look. Some feedback:

1. Ditch the up-down arrows on the capacity tab. Too slow and unnecessary..

2. The Activity sliders are ace. The ability to forecast hourly is essential IMO and this does it so quickly. Wish my own spreadsheet had this!!

3. Key Daily Inputs. COGS slider... great! Perhaps have different ones for eat-in v takeaway.

4. Daily Summary. Good. Would also be good to see % of net sales ratios. Missing from here... VAT i.e. net v gross.

5. Expenses... good. Needs Staff Costs (for any fixed cost perms not included in COGS), Insurance, Banking, Communications (phone & internet), Legal.

Very nice - best I've seen from a quick and easy user-friendliness point of view.


----------



## ValueThat (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Mike

Thanks for the feedback. Many good points which I will implement ASAP.

Re Cost of Goods Slider for Takeaway - I know there are often different prices on Take Away compared to Dine In in the UK, but I just thought that was due to different taxes. If not then I need a different slider.

Also, is VAT 20% on Dine In and 0% on Take-Away or is it more complicated than that?

Best


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cant help with VAT rules I'm afraid.

Comment about eat in v takeaway is based on takeaway customer spend likely to be lower than eat in spend. Eat in possibly more food, which has higher COGS than beverages. But depends on the menu.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

VAT rules - all eat/drink-in should be vatable.

Take-away is where it gets interesting. All depends on whether you made drinks/food standing on one leg, or doing a little dance, maybe even be decided X-Factor style by the Vatman - of course, all of these options are complete bollocks, but any would make more sense than the real system they use.


----------

